# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Παπάγου Calling! Οργάνωση-Σχεδιασμός Περιοχής!

## MerNion

Μετά το τέλος της εξεταστικής μου, θα έχω (ελπίζω) αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθώ οπότε ας αρχίσουμε να μαζευόμαστε όσοι είναι και ενδιαφέρονται.

Τι πρέπει να γίνει:
1) Να δούμε πόσοι/ποιοι/που είμαστε
2) Να γνωριστούμε
2) Να σχεδιάσουμε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται το δίκτυο εδώ
3) Να σχεδιάσουμε σωστά links με το υπόλοιπο awmn ώστε να έχουμε εναλλακτικές διαδρομές σε περίπτωση προβλήματος

Επειδή προσωπικά ξέρω 2 περιπτώσεις που τα παιδιά που είναι συνδεδεμένα δεν διαβάζουν το forum αλλά ενημερώνονται μέσω φίλων, να τους ειδοποίησετε οτι σχεδιάζουμε την αναδιοργάνωση της περιοχής.


Πολύ πρόχειρα όπως το σκέφτομαι είναι να μπει ένα AP στο MerNion-2 που είναι πολύ ψηλά και έχει θεα σχεδόν σε όλον τον Παπάγο και απο εκεί να βγούν κάποια link προς άλλες περιοχές. Ετσι θα μπορούμε να συνδεόμαστε σε αυτό το AP που θα είναι το πολύ 1-1,5km αντί να συνδεόμαστε σε AP σε 2-3-4km μακρυά. Και επειδή ξέρω παιδιά που θέλουν να παίζουν/μιλάνε/κλπ με φίλους απο εδώ, θα βολεύει καλύτερα καθώς θα είναι 2-3 Hop το πολύ μακρυά και οι χρόνοι θα είναι πολύ καλοί.

(Οτι είναι να γίνει να υπολογίζετε μετά τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου όμως..)

Λοιπόν ακούω προτάσεις-ιδεές...

----------


## argi

Ετοιμάζεται και το argi-4 (#7354)... Eκεί θα χρειαστούν χέρια γιατί ειναι μονοκατοικία και λίγο χωμένη αλλά ετοιμάζεται πυργάκι για εκεί...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## vector

οτι βοη8εια 8ελετε η Αγια Παρασκευη ειναι μαζι σας  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

argi-4 (#7354)... 

δηλαδη θα εχουμε και argi-5????  ::  
χαρα στο κουραγιο σου 
οτι θελεις εδω ειμαι  ::

----------


## argi

Τώρα που πήρα το κολάι... ποιος μας πιάνει... Περιμένω να κάνω κατι ψώνια και σε κανα μήνα να σπάσουν τα κρύα θα γίνει μεγάλο "ντου"...

@rg!

----------


## MerNion

> Τώρα που πήρα το κολάι... ποιος μας πιάνει... Περιμένω να κάνω κατι ψώνια και σε κανα μήνα να σπάσουν τα κρύα θα γίνει μεγάλο "ντου"...
> 
> @rg!


Θα έχω τελειώσει και εξεταστική, οπότε πάμε γερά!

Εχουμε λοιπόν το argi-4 και το MerNion-2 που είναι ψηλά και έχουν καλή θέα, οπότε μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά απο αυτά τα δύο!

----------


## lambrosk

Δηλώνω εθελοντής για εργασία και βοήθεια , αλλά και διάθεση για λινκ με την περιοχή σας...  ::

----------


## Dare Devil

Οπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω  ::  voip me

----------


## Danimoth

Εεεε, κι εγώ βλέπω προς παντού χωρίς εμπόδια  :: . Τι θα λέγατε για ένα κόμβο σπίτι μου : )))))))))))))))))))?
Βλέπω τέλεια τον ngia(100%)(και τα δύο AP, ένα με κάθε πόλωση), και τον Winner(90%). Τον bliz δεν το βλέπω καλά (τι γελάς ρε παύλο, κι εσύ με 15% τον βλέπεις  ::  ), οπότε άνετα κάνω link με ngia και Winner.

----------


## MerNion

Κάτσε να τελειώσω την εξεταστική και βλέπουμε τι link θα γίνουν...

----------


## lambrosk

O tam tam ακούει? ή μάλλον διαβάζει?  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Τώρα που όλοι(?) τελειώσαμε τις εξεταστικές μας, καιρός να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε τι θα κάνουμε....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε για να δούμε , σας περιμένω με ανοικτές... τις πιατέλλες...  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Οχι και όλοι... εγώ την Παρασκευή δίνω το "Τελευταίο" μάθημα.. Εχω άλλο ένα την 1η Μαρτίου αλλά μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εν το μεταξύ.. θα έχω μέρες να διαβάσω. Από την Παρασκευή, αναμείνατε εξελίξεις.




Λάμπρο και όποιος άλλος θέλει ας γυρίσει κάνα interface (σε b please) προς Παπάγου μεριά και να το αφήσει τουλάχιστον μέχρι την Κυριακή up

----------


## pathfinder

Δηλώνω και εγώ εθελοντής για καμμία βοήθεια!!!Ειμαι και κοντά...Ν.ψυχικό city  ::

----------


## CostasECS

Τί έγινε με το θέμα παιδιά;Θα κάνουμε τίποτα;

----------


## AV

Σωστός Κώστα!!

Νομίζω πως επιβάλετε να βγει η περιφερειακή γραμμή machine22-av-afanas-xxx-ngia ή
κάτι τέτοιο.

Στον κόμβο μου «av» υπάρχει AP στο κανάλι 9 (2452) με omni.

----------


## MerNion

Εχει παραγγελθεί ήδη εξοπλισμός για το MerNion-2 και σύντομα θα έχει 2 if ελεύθερα και μια omni.. Υπομονή λίγο να έρθουν τα διάφορα πράγματα (wrap, πιατα, feeder κλπ)

----------


## lambrosk

Ελα ντε....
 ::

----------


## CostasECS

Επειδή παιδεύομαι αρκετά αυτές τις μέρες,οι υπόλοιποι από Παπάγου πού συνδέεστε;Εγώ ψάχνω συνέχεια και το μόνο που βρίσκει είναι ένα linksys το οποίο μου δίνει μόνο internet(ίσως να είναι και άσχετο με το δίκτυο)και τον κόμβο 416 ο οποίος όμως είναι πολύ μακρυά και δε τον πιάνω καλά.

----------


## MerNion

> Επειδή παιδεύομαι αρκετά αυτές τις μέρες,οι υπόλοιποι από Παπάγου πού συνδέεστε;Εγώ ψάχνω συνέχεια και το μόνο που βρίσκει είναι ένα linksys το οποίο μου δίνει μόνο internet(ίσως να είναι και άσχετο με το δίκτυο)και τον κόμβο 416 ο οποίος όμως είναι πολύ μακρυά και δε τον πιάνω καλά.


το nodeid σου? Από 4 Μαίου που θα επιστρέψω Αθήνα, μιλάμε...

----------


## Dare Devil

Ελαφρώς άσχετο αλλά μια κεραία που είναι πάνω από την slickoil στην εθνικής αντιστάσεως είναι κανενός στο αμδα; Στο wind πάντως δεν έχει κάτι.

----------


## MerNion

οχι.. και για την ακρίβεια είναι 2 κεραίες.. μία grid και μια patch (η οποία δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη γιατί φαίνεται στον αέρα το καλώδιό της). Απλά εκεί απο πίσω είναι κάποιο παράρτημα του ΝΙΜΤΣ και προφανώς έχουν κάποιο link.. είναι αρκετό καιρό εκεί (πάνω απο χρόνο σίγουρα).

----------


## Danimoth

Ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, συναρμολογήσαμε τις κεραίες κλπ και αύριο πάμε να τα στήσουμε.  ::   ::  
Θα ενημερώσω για εξελίξεις...

ΥΓ: Άσχετο, άλλα μόλις τώρα παρατήρησα ότι το WiND έχει βελτιωθεί τραγικά πολύ.

----------


## MerNion

Αν δεν σας φέρω τα feeder δεν κάνετε τίποτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Καλά, πάντως ήμουν optimistic  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Update: Στήσαμε το BB link μεταξύ εμού και Mernion-2. 

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7522

 :: 

edit: Επίσης έχει στηθεί εδώ και λίγες μέρες το BB link MerNion-2 - KiLLeR.

Έτσι λοιπόν, αναπτύσσεται και ο παπάγος...  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Υπάρχει 1 διαθέσιμο interface σε a για link βόρεια (ψυχικό, χαλάνδρι, χολαργος, αγ. παρασκευή, μαρούσι, κλπ). Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει ένα pm. Απο αύριο λογικά θα λειτουργεί και το AP στον κόμβο MerNion-2 οπότε θα μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε και scan.

----------


## AV

Μπες να δεις αν θες την πανοραμική στο wind του κόμβου μου AV #4391 μήπως βγει τίποτα.

Τι λες για μια περιφερική διαδρομή μέχρι πχ NGIA ή και παρακάτω;

Είναι λίγο δύσκολο ίσως. Από μεριά μου μπορώ να βάλω στον υπάρχοντα ιστό μόνο πανελάκι.

Σκέψου το!

PS Μπορείς να κάνεις scan για το awmn-av-ap στους 2452.

----------


## NetTraptor

Σηκώνω το χέρι… Για λινκ προς Παπάγου ή Χολαργό σε αφλα… Από wolfpack 3665… ή από vhatzi…

Να ανέβω να σηκώσω 2-3 μια και καλή … μην παιδεύομαι…  ::

----------


## MerNion

Επειδή σήμερα δεν πρόλαβα, αύριο ελπίζω να λειτουργεί και η omni για να μπορείτε να κάνετε scan.. Αχιλλέα, με panel το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο για τέτοια απόσταση  :: 
Ιωσήφ, αν βγαίνει κάποιο link με τους κόμβους σου εκεί στα βριλήσσια, y not???  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ετοιμο το AP! Δοκιμάστε αν το πιάνετε.. SSID: awmn-827-AP, κανάλι δεν θυμάμαι.. νομίζω 8, πόλωση κάθετη.
Λειτουργεί (έτσι νομίζω  :: ) DHCP server για αυτόματη απόδοση IP.

----------


## NetTraptor

Όπα sorry… από εκεί με την καμία…. Σκάσαμε σε βουνό!  ::  Εγώ νόμιζα για τον άλλο κόμβο 671… που υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον βλέπω…. Από εκεί τι λέει?

Μετά οι μόνοι που παίζουν είναι AV, Afanas… 90% και δεν ξέρω ίσως και κάποιο argi και LS…

Από εκεί όποτε έχουμε νέα… ΝΑΙ κρατήστε IF το έχουμε σίγουρα το λινκ

----------


## MerNion

Τι βουνό ρε..; Το wind δείχνει κανονικά οτι περνάει με τον 827

----------


## NetTraptor

Μιλάω για τους κόμβους 3665, και 7127… έχεις μείνει πίσω… μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα πούμε και να σου κάνω μια ξενάγηση…

Εκτός αν θες να χτυπήσω εκείνον τον ενισχυτή του 1KW από το eBay να παίξουμε με Tropo-Scatter  ::

----------


## MerNion

Α ναι.. τώρα κατάλαβα τι είχα κάνει.. κοίταγα την οπτική με αυτούς τους κόμβους όχι απο το mernion-2 αλλά από ένα άσχετο κόμβο  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω πιστεύω για το καλό του δικτύου αφού έχουμε λίγες και απο bliz διαδρομές προς βορρά να κάνουμε τα εξής:
Αυτην την στιγμή για Βόριο ΒΒ απο την πλευρά Παππάγου, Ζωγράφου ψάχνονται οι Freenet (+άλλος ένας απο Ζωγράφου που μου χε πει ότι είχε πιάσει την όμνι) & Mernion απο Παπάγου.
Αυτήν την στιγμή κάποιοι που έχουν ΒΒ με Βορρά και έχουν διαθέσιμα interface αλλά χρειάζονται βοήθεια είναι οι εξής:
lambrosk, pathfinder, ίσως και κάποιος Χολαργιώτης άλλος...

Οπότε ας βγεί κάτι σε συνδυασμό ποιοι βλέπουν ποιους καλύτερα...

Δηλαδή μην πάτε να βγάλετε ένα λινκ με την μία Παπάγου - Μαρούσι,
Βγάλτε Παπάγου - Ν.Ψυχικό - Χαλάνδρι - Μαρούσι... ή ας πούμε Ζωγράφου - Χαλάνδρι... ας βγάλουμε Ζωγράφου -Ν.Ψυχικό - Χαλάνδρι...

Προτείνω Mernion - Pathfinder αν πιάνει όλα καλά , και freenet - lambrosk,
o pathfinder έχει εναλλακτικές laiono, kxrist, atzo, εγώ έχω gaslan,kxrist... και βλέπουμε να βγάλω και το argi, να κλείσει ο πρώτος κύκλος...

----------


## Danimoth

lambrosk++
Αυτό πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί γενικότερα στο δίκτυο. Μπορούμε με ακριβώς τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό να κάνουμε πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα αμά υπάρξει ομαδικός συντονισμός...

----------


## MerNion

Κανένα πρόβλημα... Το AP μου λειτουργεί.. Κάντε ένα scan αν το πιάνετε από τους κόμβους που ενδιαφέρονται και αν ναι, σας γυρνάω ένα interface

----------


## alex-23

οκ σε επιασα 
να γυρισω interface σε a??
ετοιμο το εχω  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ναι. Κι από εδώ έτοιμο είναι.

Χμ, οπότε τώρα θα έχεις 13 IF?  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Progress Report: Ολοκληρώθηκε το ΒΒ link με drinet.

----------


## Winner

Έχουμε βάλει από το σημείο Zeropoint #6622 ένα access point με ssid awmn-6622-papagou να κοιτάει προς το κομμάτι του Παπάγου που είναι ορατό.

Κάντε ένα scan.

----------


## MerNion

> Έχουμε βάλει από το σημείο Zeropoint #6622 ένα access point με ssid awmn-6622-papagou να κοιτάει προς το κομμάτι του Παπάγου που είναι ορατό.
> 
> Κάντε ένα scan.


Μάλιστα κύριε  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το link μου με τον paul  :: 
E, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχω κι εγώ ενα ελεύθερο IF.

----------


## MerNion

> Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το link μου με τον paul 
> E, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχω κι εγώ ενα ελεύθερο IF.


Κεραία έχεις βασικά γιατί bb link με 12 μετρα lmr και pci δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο.. για client καλα ειναι αλλα οχι για σοβαro bb link.

----------


## enaon

> Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το link μου με τον paul 
> E, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχω κι εγώ ενα ελεύθερο IF.


Εβαλα dhcp στο wrap σου, δοκίμασε να βάλεις automatic στο pc σου .

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BabisSougias
> 
> Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το link μου με τον paul 
> E, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχω κι εγώ ενα ελεύθερο IF.
> 
> 
> Κεραία έχεις βασικά γιατί bb link με 12 μετρα lmr και pci δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο.. για client καλα ειναι αλλα οχι για σοβαro bb link.


Ναι, δεν εννοούσα το link με τον Winner αλλά ότι το wrap έχει μια κενή θέση.... Το client link θα το κρατήσω για περίπτωση ανάγκης. Αν βρούμε κάποιο ΒΒ λινκ όμως πεταγόμαστε με παυλο να πάρουμε εξοπλισμό και ειμαστε οκ.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BabisSougias
> 
> Ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το link μου με τον paul 
> E, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχω κι εγώ ενα ελεύθερο IF.
> 
> 
> Εβαλα dhcp στο wrap σου, δοκίμασε να βάλεις automatic στο pc σου .


Έβαλα, τι άλλο να κάνω? Α, και πήρε IP.


edit: Λειτουργεί!!! Το edit γίνεται μέσω του νέου link. Thanx  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ετσι  :: 

Λοιπόν προς το παρόν άσε να παίρνει από το dhcp και θα σου πει ο παυλος τι static ips να βαλεις στα pc σου, mask, gateway κλπ.. του τα είχα πει και τα σημείωσε κάπου (ελπίζω οχι εκεί που νομίζω...  :: P). Και μετά θα σου κάνω και αυτό για να παίζει και η dsl σου ταυτόχρονα.. αντε για ύπνο τώρα  ::

----------


## freenet

Κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος προς την περιοχή υπάρχει για λινκ με Ζωγράφου?Εχω ΑΡ που λειτουργεί εδώ και καιρό και ίσως μπορειτε να με σκανάρετε με το ssid awmn-3914.
Παραθετω και φωτο της θεας προς την περιοχή.Για να προσανατολιστείτε το παρκάκι με το πράσινο που φαίνεται μπροστά απο την περιοχή είναι η πολυτεχνειούπολη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πσσσστ… 3 Πιάτα κάθουσαν και Παπάγο αγναντεύανε… θα συνεχίσουν να αγναντεύουνε από wolfpack.

Θα κάνουμε και παραγγελιά για καρτουλες… αν σας slip και είναι να δημιουργηθεί κανένα λινκ μέσο αυτής της παραγγελιάς … Shout…  ::  

AV Afanas Mernion (από κάπου)… καλέ γιουχου… σας κουνάω πιάτο! Πάμε κανένα λινκ βρε ξεδιάντροπες…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

> Κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος προς την περιοχή υπάρχει για λινκ με Ζωγράφου?Εχω ΑΡ που λειτουργεί εδώ και καιρό και ίσως μπορειτε να με σκανάρετε με το ssid awmn-3914.
> Παραθετω και φωτο της θεας προς την περιοχή.Για να προσανατολιστείτε το παρκάκι με το πράσινο που φαίνεται μπροστά απο την περιοχή είναι η πολυτεχνειούπολη.


Από το mernion-2 δεν πρέπει να σε βλέπω.. δες την φωτο εδώ: http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-1898.jpg μόνο αυτό το κομμάτι βλέπω προς Ζωγράφου.. Διακρίνεις το σπίτι σου ή κάποιο κοντινό;

----------


## freenet

Από την περιοχή που φαίνεται στο βάθος αν κοιτάξεις στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας πάνω απο τα κεραμίδια, η πολυκατοικία μου είναι πιο δεξιά ακόμα.

----------


## MerNion

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική προς τα εκεί καθώς η πολυκατοικία που φάινεται στην φώτο μου κόβει την θέα από όλες τις γωνίες της ταράτσας. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως σε βλέπω από τον κόμβο BabisSougias (7522)

----------


## freenet

Αυτό ακριβώς ήμουν έτοιμος να σου προτεινω γιατί μου φαινεται οτι απο τον μπαμπη τον σουγιά ίσως υπάρχει οπτική.Δες και τη φώτο που έβαλα μήπως εσύ αναγνωρίζεις την περιοχή.
Ο μπαμπης έχει καμία φωτο προς Ζωγράφου?

----------


## Telis

Δεν κανεις κανα check και προς ανω Χαλανδρι που ειμαι εγω μηπως με βλεπεις γιατι εχω οπτικη καλη προς τα εκει και 2 ifs σε α που καθονται.

Επεισης υπαρχει ΑΡ ( awmn 2239 - 2217 - omni ειναι ) για φαρο.

----------


## MerNion

> Αυτό ακριβώς ήμουν έτοιμος να σου προτεινω γιατί μου φαινεται οτι απο τον μπαμπη τον σουγιά ίσως υπάρχει οπτική.Δες και τη φώτο που έβαλα μήπως εσύ αναγνωρίζεις την περιοχή.
> Ο μπαμπης έχει καμία φωτο προς Ζωγράφου?


Εχω, θα την ανεβάσω όταν πάω σπίτι γιατί είμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο τώρα..

----------


## MerNion

> Δεν κανεις κανα check και προς ανω Χαλανδρι που ειμαι εγω μηπως με βλεπεις γιατι εχω οπτικη καλη προς τα εκει και 2 ifs σε α που καθονται.
> 
> Επεισης υπαρχει ΑΡ ( awmn 2239 - 2217 - omni ειναι ) για φαρο.


Το απόγευμα θα γίνει ένα αναλυτικό scan (a, b, κάθετη και οριζόντια) από το mernion, mernion-2 και το babissougias για να δουμε τι πιανουμε..

----------


## Danimoth

> Αυτό ακριβώς ήμουν έτοιμος να σου προτεινω γιατί μου φαινεται οτι απο τον μπαμπη τον σουγιά ίσως υπάρχει οπτική.Δες και τη φώτο που έβαλα μήπως εσύ αναγνωρίζεις την περιοχή.
> Ο μπαμπης έχει καμία φωτο προς Ζωγράφου?


Αυτή τη στιγμή σε πιάνω. Βέβαια η κεραία μου είναι γυρισμένη στον Winner. Δεν ξέρω πως γινεται αυτό  :: . Ίσως πλευρικοί λοβοί. Πάντως αν σε βλέπω έτσι τότε σίγουρα σε βλέπω και κανονικά.

Κι όταν μάθω να χρησιμοποιώ το NetStumbler θα σου στείλω και αλλα info.

----------


## freenet

Αυτή η φώτο δίνει ένα ποιοτικό ίσως στοιχείο οτι μπορουμε να έχουμε ένα καλό λινκ μιας και πιάνεις την ομνι μου που προς την περιοχή σου έχει καλή οπτική επαφή.
Έχεις ΒΒ με winner σε β?Τι κεραία έχεις γυρισμένη προς τα εκεί?
Αν μπορεις να σηκώσεις ενα ΑΡ ή να σκανάρεις προς τα εδώ θα είχαμε πολύ καλή εικόνα του ποσο ευκολο ειναι ενα λινκ.

----------


## Danimoth

Είμαι πελάτης στον Winner. Η κεραία είναι προς τα εκεί. Για περισσότερα κάνω εδιτ σε λίγο...

----------


## Winner

> Έχουμε βάλει από το σημείο Zeropoint #6622 ένα access point με ssid awmn-6622-papagou να κοιτάει προς το κομμάτι του Παπάγου που είναι ορατό.
> 
> Κάντε ένα scan.


BabisSougias έχεις εξοπλισμό σε a να κοιτάξεις μήπως πιάνεις το παραπάνω;
Πρέπει να σε κοιτάει καρφί.
Είναι στα 5600MHz.

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Έχουμε βάλει από το σημείο Zeropoint #6622 ένα access point με ssid awmn-6622-papagou να κοιτάει προς το κομμάτι του Παπάγου που είναι ορατό.
> 
> Κάντε ένα scan.
> 
> 
> BabisSougias έχεις εξοπλισμό σε a να κοιτάξεις μήπως πιάνεις το παραπάνω;
> Πρέπει να σε κοιτάει καρφί.
> Είναι στα 5600MHz.


Ρώτα εμένα που ξέρω  :: P
Οχι δεν έχει.. το μονο που εχει σε a ειναι το link του με το mernion-2...
Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη κάποια minipci, pigtail, πιατο και feeder μπορούμε να τα δανειστούμε για να κάνουμε το scan.

----------


## ngia

> ..


αιώνιε πελάτη έγινες (σε κάνανε με το ζόρι) bb έμαθα..καλορίζικος

----------


## freenet

> Είμαι πελάτης στον Winner. Η κεραία είναι προς τα εκεί.


Δεν έχεις και ΒΒ με mernion-2? Είσαι ταυτόχρονα πελάτης και έχεις και ΒΒ?
Κανε ενα σκαναρισματάκι να δούμε πόσο πιάνεις αλλά η ένδειξη είναι ενθαρρυντική

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> αιώνιε πελάτη έγινες (σε κάνανε με το ζόρι) bb έμαθα..καλορίζικος


LoL
Από το mernion (671) παραμένω πελάτης σου και του Σωτήρη.. απλά είπα να κάνω κανα bb απο το mernion-2 έτσι για να δω πως γίνεται  :: PPP

----------


## Danimoth

> Είμαι πελάτης στον Winner. Η κεραία είναι προς τα εκεί.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις και ΒΒ με mernion-2? Είσαι ταυτόχρονα πελάτης και έχεις και ΒΒ?
> Κανε ενα σκαναρισματάκι να δούμε πόσο πιάνεις αλλά η ένδειξη είναι ενθαρρυντική


Λοιπόν έβαλα το NetStumbler να κάνει scan (νομίζω...) αλλά δεν ξέρω να το χρησιμοποιώ. Ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα, μπορεί να βγει κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Επίσης δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω μέσω εσού και έπιασα 500-600kB/s.  :: 
*
edit: έβγαλα το αρχείο μια και ήταν άχρηστο.*

----------


## freenet

χεχεχεχε αυτο ειναι η καλυτερη αποδειξη οτι υπαρχει καραμπινάτη οπτικη επαφή.Το netstumbler δεν το χρειαζόμαστε οταν εχουμε τετοια αποδειξη αλλα το αρχειο δεν εχει καθολου στοιχεια μεσα.

----------


## Danimoth

Καλάααααααααα. Τοτέ μήπως αυτό μας κάνει?  ::  Η στόχευση είναι ανύπαρκτη, απλά γύρισα το grid μου στην τύχη 80 μοίρες απο τον Winner. 

Hmm, για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορούσα να κάνω attachment μέσα από σένα αλλά τεσπα ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ. (Όπως είπε και ο ΜerNion η κεραία μου είναι πανάθλια και έχω και πολλα μέτρα καλώδιο).

----------


## Danimoth

Έγινε λινκ με MerNion2-Zeropoint.
To λινκ με alex23 έχει στηθεί επίσης αλλά δεν ξέραμε τι συχνότητα να βάλουμε.  ::  
Επίσης επίκειται λινκ του δικού μου κόμβου με τον freenet.

----------


## geokran

Hi
Είχα ξανακάνει πόστ πριν κανα χρόνο.Κοιτάζοντας στο wind(το οποίο btw έχει γίνει γαμάτο  ::  ) είδα οτι πιθανώς να έχω οπτική επαφή το mernion2 
Αυτό είναι το node μου: 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3777
Απο την ταράτσα μου βλέπω το καμπαναριό της εκκλησίας (και μόνο αυτο προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση )
Τι λέτε και σεις?Θα ανεβάσω photos soon  ::

----------


## MerNion

Για ανέβασε πάλι photos γιατί δεν βρίσκω την προηγούμενη που μου είχες στείλει..

----------


## Danimoth

Link MerNion-2 - alex-23 ολοκληρώθηκε  ::  !

----------


## MerNion

Δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακριβώς.. μένει να κάνει καλύτερη στόχευση ο alex και τότε θα είναι Ok (ελπίζω). Πάντως είναι σε καλό δρόμο..

----------


## Danimoth

Λεπτομέρειες ......  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::  Που είναι το feeder οεο?
Θα βαρεθεί ο freenet Και θα δώσει αλλού to IF.  ::

----------


## freenet

Μην φοβάσαι δεν βαριέμαι όταν ειναι για νέο λινκ!!!
Εχω κάνει λινκ με τον zimmerman (8835) και απο εκεί μπορεις να βγάλεις πολύ καλό λινκ μιας και υπάρχει άμεση οπτική επαφή.Κοιτα τις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω για να καταλάβεις.Τον κόμβο αυτόν τον διαχειρίζομαστε 2 άτομα και μπορεις να μιλάς με μένα.Εναλλακτικά προφανώς μπορεις να βγάλεις και με μένα.

ftp://ftp.ngia.awmn/storage7/Upload/

----------


## Danimoth

! Η σχολή μου! 
250 m λιγότερο είναι. Αν κόμβος είναι σταθερός τότε συμφέρει υποθέτω... Αποστασιακά τουλάχιστον. Αρκεί να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα. 

Βλέπω ότι είναι ακριβώς στην έξοδο ζωγράφου. Σίγουρα έχουμε οπτική αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω ακριβώς που είναι τι.
Στην τελευταία φώτο νομίζω βλέπω τον άγιο γεώργιο. Αν όντως είναι αυτός, τότε εγώ είμαι ελάχιστα αριστερότερα.

edit: Σύμφωνα με τον KiLLeR, αυτός είναι ο Αγ, Γεώργιος αρά εγώ είμαι περίπου στο κυκλωμένο τμήμα.


(Σημείωση: είμαι ο πρώην babissougias)

----------


## freenet

Εφόσον ο κόμβος σου είναι στο κυκλωμένο κομμάτι μαλλον δεν εχουμε καθαρή οπτική επαφή μιας και σκαρφαλώνοντας στον ιστό κατάφερα να δω την βιβλιοθήκη του πολυτεχνείου που ειναι πολύ χαρακτηρικό κτήριο αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να δώ παραπέρα.
Πρέπει να έχουμε οριακή οπτική αλλά απο τον zimmerman δεν το συζητάμε.Αν μπορείς προσπάθησε να σκανάρεις το λινκ με zimmerman που εχει ssid awmn-3914-8835 στους 5495.

----------


## NovemberQ

Ακόμα υπάρχει και από εδω (Ζωγράφου ..) ένα I/F στραμένο πρός Παπάγου - Χολαργό (SSID : awmn-2628-BBtest),
καθώς και Α/Ρ ( SSID : awmn-2628-AP) γιά σκόπευση
Αντε μπας και δούμε καμία "γέφυρα" πρός νότια... γιατί απο Ζωγράφου είμαστε κομπλέ ( Ο ngia φταίει, έβγαλε όλους τους clients στο κλαρί 
 ::  )

Δημήτρης.

----------


## lambrosk

> Ακόμα υπάρχει και από εδω (Ζωγράφου ..) ένα I/F στραμένο πρός Παπάγου - Χολαργό (SSID : awmn-2628-BBtest),
> καθώς και Α/Ρ ( SSID : awmn-2628-AP) γιά σκόπευση
> Αντε μπας και δούμε καμία "γέφυρα" πρός νότια... γιατί απο Ζωγράφου είμαστε κομπλέ ( Ο ngia φταίει, έβγαλε όλους τους clients στο κλαρί 
>  )
> 
> Δημήτρης.


Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο μπας και το πιάσω... σε τι συχνότητα σε a ή b? 
δείτε και μια φωτό που εκτιμάται η θέση μου στις παραπάνω φωτό...

----------


## freenet

αυτη πώς σου φαίνεται?

----------


## lambrosk

Θέλει καθαρή μέρα και μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση για να σου πω με ακρίβεια, γιατί με μπερδεύει λίγο η γωνία... αλλιώς κανονίζουμε να έρθω μια μέρα στην ταράτσα σου να ρίξω μια ματιά...

αυτό είναι διαγώνια απέναντι απο το ΓΝΑ απο ότι κατάλαβα εεε?
ωραία μπας και κάνουμε κάνα hot spot για τους φανταρο-ασθενείς...  ::   :: 
εγώ βρίσκομαι πολύ κοντά προς την φαρδυα πολύχρωμη 14 όροφη λιγο πιο αριστερά απο τις 2 μαζεμένες που σου δειξα και ακόμα λιγο πιο αριστερά και απο αυτήν , ελπίζω να μην με κόβει η Pfizer που είναι αυτό το πορτοκαλί κτίριο μπροστά...

----------


## NovemberQ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NovemberQ
> 
> Ακόμα υπάρχει και από εδω (Ζωγράφου ..) ένα I/F στραμένο πρός Παπάγου - Χολαργό (SSID : awmn-2628-BBtest),
> καθώς και Α/Ρ ( SSID : awmn-2628-AP) γιά σκόπευση
> Αντε μπας και δούμε καμία "γέφυρα" πρός νότια... γιατί απο Ζωγράφου είμαστε κομπλέ ( Ο ngia φταίει, έβγαλε όλους τους clients στο κλαρί 
>  )
> 
> Δημήτρης.
> 
> ...


Tο i/f ειναι σε (a), αλλα σε βλέπω στις 30 μοιρες οπου και μάλλον εχω πρόβλημα με το δώμα, δεν μπορώ να ανέβω επάνω γιατί ειμαι φιλοξενούμενος  ::  , απο τις 45 μοιρες και μετα εχω ανοιγμα (f=5.260).
To A/P ειναι στο ch#1
Φωτο εχω στο wind.

Δημήτρης

----------


## Danimoth

Sorry για την καθυστέρηση αλλά το PC μου έπεσε σε κώμα. Κατάφερα μόλις να το επαναφέρω(μη γελάτε με την παρομοίωση, ήταν το καλύτερο που σκέφτηκα  ::  )

Θα κοιτάξω ASAP τι πιάνω.

----------


## zod

Είπα να φτιάξω και εγώ ένα transparent avatar.

----------


## Danimoth

Thx!  ::

----------


## freenet

Danimoth

μπορεις να κάνεις και ένα σκανάρισμα στους 5495 με ssid awmn-3914-8835 για να δούμε χοντρικά αν μπορείς να το βρεις.Αυτό εκπέμπει απο το σπίτι μου προς τη μεριά του zimmerman και απο πίσω απο την πολυκατοικία του πρέπει να βρίσκεται η περιοχή που έχεις κυκλώσει στην φωτο.

----------


## Danimoth

Εκεί βρίσκομαι κατά 99%. Όντως εκεί είναι η εκκλησία που νομίζω αλλά δεν μπορώ να κόψω στη φωτογραφία πόσο είναι δύο στενά πιο κάτω. Κάπου εκεί πάντως... 
Σκαν δεν μπορώ να κάνω στα 5GHz, δεν έχω εξοπλισμό/feeder.
Στα 2.4GHz είχα συνδεθεί και λειτουργούσα κανονικά. 
Έχεις pm...

----------


## Danimoth

> Danimoth
> 
> μπορεις να κάνεις και ένα σκανάρισμα στους 5495 με ssid awmn-3914-8835 για να δούμε χοντρικά αν μπορείς να το βρεις.Αυτό εκπέμπει απο το σπίτι μου προς τη μεριά του zimmerman και απο πίσω απο την πολυκατοικία του πρέπει να βρίσκεται η περιοχή που έχεις κυκλώσει στην φωτο.


Κάθετη ή οριζόντια πόλωση?

----------


## Danimoth

Άσε το βρήκα. Οριζόντια ήταν.

----------


## freenet

Αν θελεις με τοσο καλο σημα πεσε προσωρινα σε αυτο το if και σε μερικες μερες το βγαζουμε απο τον zimmerman

----------


## Danimoth

Οκ, συνδέθηκα. Τώρα μένει μόνο το routing που δεν ξέρω να κάνω  :: . Κάνα πρόγραμμα IM έχεις να τα πούμε απο εκεί?

----------


## freenet

βαλε στο bgp ως remote as το 3914 remote address 10.26.137.225.Εγώ σε δήλωσα με remote address 10.26.137.227.

----------


## Danimoth

Έβαλα αυτά που μου είπες στο PM, τι subnet να βάλω?

----------


## freenet

255.255.255.248 ή 10.26.137.227/29

----------


## freenet

χμμμμμ δεν παίρνω κανένα route απο σένα!!

----------


## Danimoth

Done και λειτουργεί. Χρειάζομαι φυσικά κι άλλες ρυθμίσεις γιατι τώρα στέλνω όλα τα πακέτα από σένα και τπτ στο MerNion-2 για αυτό δεν παίρνεις πακέτα.

εδιτ: Τι routes? Βασικά ένα route είχα μόνο πριν, όλα τα πακέτα στο MerNion-2 και κανόνιζε αυτός  ::  . Need help here.

----------


## freenet

εχεις c-class δικο σου?Και κυρίως γιατί είμαι εγώ ο διαχειριστής της εγραφής σου στο wind?

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν έχω C-Class δικό μου, μοιράζομαι με το MerNion-2. 
Σε έβαλα συνδιαχειριστή αμα θες να κάνεις καμια αλλαγούλα. 
PM...

----------


## freenet

τεσπα εκανα αιτηση και σου δοθηκε δοκιμαστικο c-class.Ειναι το 10.41.229.0 - 10.41.229.255. Δηλωσε το στο networks ως 10.41.229.0/24 και βαλε εμενα (10.26.137.225, AS 3914) και τον mernion-2 ως peers στο bgp.Ζητα απο τον mernion-2 να σου δωσει ρυθμισεις

----------


## freenet

Ζητα απο τον mernion-2 να σου δώσει ΙΡ απο καποιο subnet για να μπορεσεις να δηλωσεις στο bgp.Ετσι οπως το εχεις κανει δεν θα μπορεσεις νομιζω να ρουταρεις απο mernion-2 προς εμένα και αντιστροφα.Ολα τα routes ειναι προς εμένα τωρα.

----------


## Danimoth

Περιμένουμε το MerNion γιατί ο MerNion-2 ξέρει όσα κι εγώ. Έχω subnet πάντως αν αυτό εννοείς, φαίνεται και στο WiND. 10.41.228.208-223

----------


## freenet

Ακυρο εχεις ΙΡ απο mernion-2 αλλα δεν εχει ενεργοποιησει απο τη μερια του το bgp. Ζητα του να το κανει.Αυτος εχει remote address για σενα 10.41.228.65 με as το 827.Για σενα θα βαλει 10.41.228.66 με as 7522.
Οταν το κανει θα παιζει και θα ρουταρεις.Αν εχεις προσβαση admin καντο εσυ.Ειναι μια εγγραφη απλη στο bgp του.
Σου ενεργοποιήσα το c-class στο ethernet επισης.

----------


## Danimoth

::   ::   ::  
Ωραία. Δεν κατάλαβα  :: . 

Οκ σου έκανα account στα δύο MT του MerNion-2. Ίδια στοιχεία. 
To 10.41.228.65 είναι αυτό που κοιτάζει μόνο σε εμένα.(τώρα το μόνο που κάνει είναι να στέλνει όλα τα πακέτα στο άλλο μικροτικ)
To 10.41.228.253 συνδέει το MerNion-2 με όλους τους άλλους. 
Για ρίξε μια ματιά αν μπορείς plz.

edit: έβαλα αυτά που είπες και έγραψαν και τα δύο connected. Τα δύο εννοώ το μικροτικ μου και το μικροτικ του MerNion-2 που κοιτάζει σε εμένα. Πρέπει κάπως να στέλνονται τα πακέτα μεταξύ των μικροτικ του MerNion-2.

edit2: έκανα κάποια πράγματα που συμπέρανα από αυτά που μου είπες και έβαλα routes μεταξύ των δύο mikrotik. Τώρα φαίνεται να περνάνε και πακέτα από εκεί. Όμως δεν βγάζω tracert στα PC που έχει ο MerNion-2. Κάπου σκαλώνει :/

----------


## freenet

αν καταλαβα καλα εχει δυο ρουτερς ο mernion και ο ενας εχει το ΑΡ και το ΒΒ με σενα.Ωστοσο δεν ειδα να μιλαει με τον αλλον με ospf.Μαλλον κατι τετοιο πρεπει να γινει για να μιλησουν οι δυο τους εκτος κι αν εχει αλλη τοπολογια που δεν καταλαβα.
Τωρα εσυ βγαινεις απο μενα και απο mernion?μπορεις να ρουταρεις δεδομενα απο mernion προς τα εμενα?

----------


## freenet

πρεπει να μπει ο mernion στα ΜΤ του να ενεργοποιήσει το bgp, να δηλώσει το router id και το as και να βαλει ως peers τα αλλα ΜΤ του για να μπορεσει να ρουταρει

----------


## Danimoth

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να μπω μέσω Wireless. Είμαι απο Inet. Σωστά τα έχεις καταλάβει. Μπορούμε να περιμένουμε το μερνιον αλλά έχεις full access, κάνε οτιδήποτε θες αν μπορείς. Και να χαλάσει το ξαναφτιάχνουμε.  :: 

εδιτ: Πριν έβγαινα μόνο από σένα. Στο tracert2 που έχω παραπάνω βλέπω μόνο μέχρι το MerNion-2 γιατί τα έχω φτιάξει ώστε να είμαστε τοπικό δίκτυο. Πιο πέρα δε φαίνεται να πάει. Από σένα έφτανα παντού. Τώρα δε βλέπω τπτ.

----------


## freenet

ok μπήκα και το διόρθωσα μέχρι και το mernion-2 αλλά παρόλαυτα λαμβάνω λίγα routes απο σένα.Ειδα στο mernion οτι δεν συνδέεται το bgp του με αρκετούς peers που εχει αλλά παραπέρα δεν έχω πρόσβαση  ::   ::  
Νομιζω οτι τώρα πρεπει να παίζεις καλα
Παρόλαυτα μόνο 15 routes απο σένα αν και πίστευα οτι θα έβγαζε περισσότερα routes προς τα εκεί!!  ::   ::  
Μαλλον τα λινκ του mernion ισως δεν παιζουν ολα,δεν ξέρω

----------


## Danimoth

O MerNion-2 συνδέεται υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες με τον alex-23 και drinet. Τώρα είναι συνδεδεμένος μόνο το zeropoint, τα άλλα λινκ είναι down. Ίσως για αυτό? 

Κατά τα άλλα λειτουργεί  ::   ::  . Βάλε μία καταχώρηση στο WiND γιατί αν δουν ένα BB λινκ δε θα μου δώσουν το C-Class.

----------


## freenet

εγνε και η καταχώρηση!!!
Τα λινκ του mernion ειναι συνεχεια down ή τώρα έτυχε?

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν έτυχε. Κάποια αλλαγή κάνουν ο drinet και ο alex-23 οπότε είναι down εδώ και κάποιες μέρες. Θα αποκατασταθούν σύντομα. 

 :: 

edit: 
Λοιπόν, τώρα είμαστε στην εξής φάση: Από το δικό μου κόμβο περνάνε όλα οκ μέχρι κάποιο σημείο. Πχ tracert στο thista.awmn διακόπτεται στο τελευταίο hop(screenshot). Ενώ ο MerNion-2 φτάνει κανονικά. Επίσης όλα τα πακέτα του MerNion-2(ακόμα και αυτά που προορίζονται για IP του μεταξύ μας λινκ) κάνουν τον κύκλο. Επομένως πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο MerNion-2. Να σηκωθούν και τα λινκς ξανά και να φτιάξουμε εκείνο το ρημάδι το Access Point.

Αύριο θα ρυθμίσουμε με τον παύλο λίγο καλύτερα το μεταξύ μας λινκ γιατί τον πιάνω μεε -45, ενώ πιάνω τον freenet με -39(Τx).

----------


## lambrosk

μήπως να κάνουμε και μια καφεδομάζοξη? προς Παπαγου - σύνορα Χολαργού μεριά?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Μέσα … θέλω interface… ακόμα περιμένουν 3 πιάτα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

ναι ... γιατί εχω και γω δυο interface ελεύθερα προς αυτήν την περιοχή που βλέπω ότι δεν θα βγεί με zimmerman απο οπτική... οπότε να μαζευτούμε όλοι στο τραπέζι να επαναδιατυπώσουμε...

----------


## freenet

βγαλε λαμπρο καμια φωτο απο την ταρατσα σου προς zimmerman να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει.Για να μην το σκαναρεις το if που εχουμε στραμμενο προς την μερια σου μαλλον κοννεκτορας ή λαθος στοχευση παιζει.
Αν θυμασαι ειχαμε δει μια φωτογραφια με ενα στενομακρο κτηριο.Προς τα εκει στοχευσαμε.

----------


## lambrosk

ΚΑι αυτό είναι που με κόβει μάλλον παιδάκια....
προτιμώ να γυρίσει ο zimmerman, και να έρθω μια απο την ταράτσα να το βεβαιώσω με τα μάτια μου κιόλας...

----------


## freenet

Κι αυτό γινεται βεβαια.

----------


## Danimoth

Verde  ::

----------


## lambrosk

εννοείται...
ΠΟΤΕ όμως???

----------


## Danimoth

Κυριακή 16.00 verde?

----------


## Danimoth

Λοιπόν??

By the way ενεργοποιήθηκε και το C-Class μου.

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως καλύτερα μες την εβδομάδα κατα τις 20.00 μια καθημερινή που αποδέχοντε όλοι?
Αν είμαι πίσω απο Χαλκίδα (αν τελικά πάω αύριο...) μήπως να το κάναμε ποιο αργά αύριο αν οι υπόλοιποι μπορούν?

----------


## Danimoth

Τετάρτη γράφω μάθημα, απο πέμπτη εγώ μέσα.

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε να το διατυμπανήσουμε και σε αυτούς που δεν παρακολουθούν , 
Πέμπτη 20.00 Verde λοιπόν...
θα ανοίξουμε και αύριο ένα τόπικ...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Φτιάξαμε το σήμα με MerNion-2. Τώρα είναι στα -33db. Πιάναμε και -14db με transmit power 30 αλλά προτιμήσαμε να το αφήσουμε στο 1  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο!!!

----------


## freenet

Να προτείνω 2 λινκ που μπορούν να διασυνδέσουν περιοχες?
Ενα λινκ lambrosk με danimoth (ειδα φωτο απο danimoth, αν και κανα δυο δεν ειναι καλα περασμενες, εχεις νομιζω θεα προς lambrosk).
O danimoth εχει με μένα προς το παρόν αλλά μπορούμε να το βγάλουμε με zimmerman.Το άλλο που θα διασυνδέσει τοπικά στην περιοχή του lambrosk ειναι το pathfinder-lambrosk εφοσον υπαρχει οπτικη.
Λαμπρο εχεις στησει καποιο if προς την περιοχη μας να το σκαναρουμε?

----------


## lambrosk

> Να προτείνω 2 λινκ που μπορούν να διασυνδέσουν περιοχες?
> Ενα λινκ lambrosk με danimoth (ειδα φωτο απο danimoth, αν και κανα δυο δεν ειναι καλα περασμενες, εχεις νομιζω θεα προς lambrosk).
> O danimoth εχει με μένα προς το παρόν αλλά μπορούμε να το βγάλουμε με zimmerman.Το άλλο που θα διασυνδέσει τοπικά στην περιοχή του lambrosk ειναι το pathfinder-lambrosk εφοσον υπαρχει οπτικη.
> Λαμπρο εχεις στησει καποιο if προς την περιοχη μας να το σκαναρουμε?


Οντως και εγώ αυτό το έχω δει πολλά υποσχόμενο που λες...
καθώς επίσης θα γίνει και αργότερα μια εναλλακτική με Pathfinder που είναι δίπλα για να κλειδώσουμε την περιοχή όμορφα...
Υπάρχει και εκπέμπει... απλά είναι πιάτο σε 802.11α οπότε πρέπει να μου πείτε που να το στρέψω....  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Ακόμα υπάρχει και από εδω (Ζωγράφου ..) ένα I/F στραμένο πρός Παπάγου - Χολαργό (SSID : awmn-2628-BBtest-NE),
> καθώς και Α/Ρ ( SSID : awmn-2628-AP) γιά σκόπευση
> Αντε μπας και δούμε καμία "γέφυρα" πρός νότια... γιατί απο Ζωγράφου είμαστε κομπλέ ( Ο ngia φταίει, έβγαλε όλους τους clients στο κλαρί 
>  )
> 
> Δημήτρης.


Η γέφυρα πρός νότο έγινε με JamesBond...

To i/f συνεχίζει να υπάρχει (frq = 5240, vert), στη φωτό δε ο ιερός ναός είναι ο Αγ.Θεράποντας

----------


## antonisk7

εχω ρίξει κι εγώ ενα if α προς παπάγου με ssid: awmn-2113-papagou για δοκιμάστε κανα scan προς Τουρκοβούνια

----------


## Danimoth

Συχνότητα και πόλωση plz  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Συχνότητα και πόλωση plz


5280 - οριζόντια

Τώρα που το τσέκαρα, κοιταει καρφι προς τα σένα , mernion2 και killer /?

----------


## Danimoth

Λοιπόν, στο MerNion-2 υπάρχει μια κεραία στραμένη προς το bliz(down αυτή τη στιγμή). 

Σε βλέπω με -54db. 


Οριζόντια Πόλωση σε συχνότητα 5715, μπορείς να συνδεθείς άμεσα  :: 
SSID: awmn-72-827.



edit ::  Σε βλέπω και με την άλλη κεραία που είναι προς alex-23 με -60, όπως επίσης βλέπω και την δεύτερη κεραία σου (εκείνη προς Υμηττό) με -80 και από τις δύο. 'Αρα έχουμε εξαιρετική οπτική)

----------


## antonisk7

ook

----------


## KiLLeR

Φτιάξαμε το Λινκ antonisk7-MerNion-2  ::

----------


## KiLLeR

Μένουν κάτι μικρορθμίσεις.

----------


## lambrosk

Κατσε βρε,
έβγαλες και με Μερνιον2 και με Danimoth?  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

MerNion-2 μόνο, με εμένα δεν προβλεπόταν.

----------


## antonisk7

Δεν καταφερα να ερθω στο καφέ , παντως καλή φαση θα ηταν να κατεβαίνατε στο meeting των Αμπελοκήπων , σήμερα -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23035&sid=12

----------


## Danimoth

Γράψτε εδώ οι παπαγιώτες πόσα λινκς έχετε σκοπό να κάνετε και τι οπτική βλέπετε. Αν μπορείτε και τι κόμβους έχετε υπόψιν. Να κάτσουμε να κάνουμε ένα σοβαρό σχεδιασμό. Επίσης ποστάρετε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να συνδεθείτε με παπάγο.

----------

